# Bad Boys For Life: Der erste Trailer lässt es ordentlich krachen



## AndreLinken (5. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bad Boys For Life: Der erste Trailer lässt es ordentlich krachen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Bad Boys For Life: Der erste Trailer lässt es ordentlich krachen*


----------



## McDrake (5. September 2019)

Guter Kommentar auf YT:
DAAMN MARTIN, lookin like big momma at 0:27


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. September 2019)

Mehr als stumpfsinnige Action und blöd-coole Sprüche erwarte ich gar nicht. Aber das ist ja genau das, was mir an Bad Boys immer gefallen hat.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Guter Kommentar auf YT:
> DAAMN MARTIN, lookin like big momma at 0:27



Will Smith dagegen scheint seit 20 Jahren nicht älter zu werden.


----------



## Chroom (5. September 2019)

Gähhhn. Schau Ich irgendwann mal auf Pro 7 bis zur ersten Werbung und dann schnell zu Leschs Kosmos wechseln.   Wieder so ein aufgewärmter Quatsch.
Ein Hoch auf Hollywood.


----------



## McDrake (5. September 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Will Smith dagegen scheint seit 20 Jahren nicht älter zu werden.


Die Nähe(?) zu Scientology bringt die Leute dazu, nicht zu altern [emoji14]


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2019)

Geiilll. Allein schon die Kommentare der beiden wieder.   Der Film ist ein Muß für mich. Und Will Smith fährt wieder Porsche.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Oktober 2019)

Bad Boys 1 ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, bei dem stimmte einfach alles. (Und ja, ich wurde tatsächlich ein wenig zum Porsche Fan durch den Film). 
Teil 2 war dann eher enttäuschend, hatte seine Momente was Comedy und Action anging aber die generelle Story war einfach ein wenig lahm.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2019)

Teil 2 war für mich leider auch nur mäßig. Kein Vergleich zu Teil 1. Aber der neue scheint von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe an die Qualitäten vom 1. Teil anzuknüpfen. Auch vom Humor her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2019)

Mich wunderts dass man Lawrence nicht auf Diät oder zumindest ein Paar Monate vor Drehbeginn ins Gym geschleppt hat. Der Kerl hat ja keinen Hals mehr.


----------



## Javata (3. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts dass man Lawrence nicht auf Diät oder zumindest ein Paar Monate vor Drehbeginn ins Gym geschleppt hat. Der Kerl hat ja keinen Hals mehr.



Ich finde das passt ganz gut. Er will ja scheinbar in Rente, da passt ein kleiner Wohlstandsbauch doch ganz gut.


----------

